# Jake Life in Pictures



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am creating this thread so I can just post pictures here as Jake gets bigger. These I just took today...he is 11 weeks tomorrow. He has already gotten a little bigger since the first pictures I took. I took these after I caught him trying to get in the kitty box :yuck: Thank God I am starting to train Izzy to use the human potty....I don't think I can stand puppy with cat butt breath. :vomit:So anyway....that is why all the kitty litter is on the ground  I will post pics as Jake gets bigger....most likely every week since I can't get enough of his sweet face. Oh and BTW Jake also wanted to show off his new "bling" we got his Pirate id tag in the mail....looks pretty cute  So to clear up the "pirate" theme....my son watches this show called "Jake and the Neverland Pirates" its a kid show....and the main pirates name is Jake and his first mate is Izzy. So that is why we have the pirate theme all around!





































I LOVE PAWS 




































Stay Tuned....


----------



## Ginger&Bailey (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing  He is adorable! Cute names- my 3yr old daughter loves Jake and the Neverland pirates too


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Jake Vs. Gatorade*

So Jake has been trying all day to get this bottle of Gatorade off the couch...and everytime I just move it to a different place. Well I got a phone call and I placed it in the cup holder of our loveseat....and then I forgot about it and went upstairs....Jake comes up to check it out and here is what I see....



















So I am guessing he finally got the Gatorade.....:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet faced boy. I have to put my cats litter box up on a shelf to keep my boys from diving in for free tootsie rolls. Looking forward to watching him grow in this thread.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

He is adorable


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is beautiful. Love his paws.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what an absolute cutie-pie! And, his PAWS....OMG I could cuddle just his paws!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Jake is a handsome little man. I love the ID tag. I found a skull and cross bone leash and collar this fall and bought it. 
I looked around on the net for the one I have but didn't see it but here are a few links to a few I found. You may want to do a search and get one you like for him when he grows up. 

Pirate Dog Collar 


http://www.etsy.com/listing/83269187/dog-leash-red-and-black-cross-bones


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I bet you and your family are really in LOVE! I would be! That last ones with the tongue....did you just laugh? I look forward to your pictures as your puppy grows....I have a feeling you are going to have your hands full with that one; but in a good way!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a cutie patootie!  Seriously adorable. I agree, the paws are too precious. And the tounge out..does he do that a lot!? You will start to see those little quirks about your guy that are special to him. Those are the best!

Looks like he was pretty proud of getting that gatorade!


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Solinvictus! I actually have that one on Etsy in my favorites that I am planning on buying. I bought the red and black on for the cat already


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Angelina....yes I did just laugh  How could I not --- I mean he is totally the cutest boy ever and to get mad is really hard to do! LOL


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Kodas Momma --- yes he does do that alot. I think it is SSOO cute!!! I love his little pink tongue!


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pics of Jake from yesterday*

Hey all! Here is my boy Jake...he is 3 months old!! Getting so big -- and really such a gentleman! (well except for the land shark part) 



















Out at the Cherry Blossom Festival



















Jake and his boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Jake is a beautiful little guy, great pictures. Love his Pirate ID tag, too cute.

There's nothing better than a boy and his dog, they look great together, so happy, a perfect match.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

such a cute boy!! =) Love the gatorade tongue pic, it's so hard to be mad at them for misbehaving! LOL


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome awesome pics, esp. Jake & His boy, precious....::


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great photos  congrats 

I feel your pain about the "land sharking" lol my boy is one as well


----------



## ASeo89 (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome pictures & cute pup!!


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Jake @ 4 Months*

Jake is getting so big  I need to take him to vet to get an actual weight -- but he feels huge  He is starting to loose his puppy "fluff" and getting his big boy fur in at least on top. He is such a good boy--- hates to be brushed still...I am working on that. Since he gets brushed everyday you would think he is used to it by now...but he is getting better! Here is the most recent picture of him right after he got a bath and brushed out.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Jake is 4 1/2 months *

Hey all! Wanted to send some updated pictures of Jake...he is getting bigger and into more trouble. His favorite thing is to get in the litter box and spill it all over the dang floor :doh: Not really sure how to break him of that....the other issue is that he will not go into his kennel willingly. I have to bribe him most of the time and now that doesn't even work I have to physically move him into the kennel...help!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos


----------



## StEt0417 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great pictures, I love the one of his paws.


----------

